# 14" Poulan Chain Saw - High Compression



## gmagic911x (Sep 5, 2006)

When pulling on the starter rope, it feels like there is too much compression, it's very hard to turn over. With the spark plug out, it turns over easy and feels normal as it did before. With the spark plug installed, I removed the muffler, but still too much compression. I've checked the manual for a decompression valve, but none is indicated. Any suggestions on what to look for next? Thanks.


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

is there oil or fuel in the cylinder above the piston sounds like a liquid lock problem and with the muffler off this should be easy to see good luck


----------



## gmagic911x (Sep 5, 2006)

There was no fluid above the piston. With muffler off and finger over spark plug port or spark plug installed, still have excessive compression. The Poulan manual provides an 800 number, I'll give that a shot and post the results. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## gmagic911x (Sep 5, 2006)

So much for the 800 number........technical assistance consists of advisng you where the nearest service center is located.


----------



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

Is this a saw you've had for a while and this is a new problem - or is it a used / reconditioned saw you picked up somewhere along the way and don't know the history on? You might have worn engine bearings that only become obvious when compression is present. This could explain why the problem isn't obvious with compression removed from the engine. Check the crankshaft and connecting rod for freeplay / slop. Also, check the actual compression with a gauge - I'd be willing to bet it is normal - or even low (due to cylinder wear).


----------



## gmagic911x (Sep 5, 2006)

I bought this Poulan model 2055 new from Sears in 2003 and would estimate that the total use time is 2 hours maximum, so I would think that it is hardly broken in. I thought it might be some simple thing that I was overlooking, but it appears to be something that I should turn over to an expert. We recently moved from OH to NC, and it was operating OK in OH. Must be that tar heel thing.


----------



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

When you find out - let us know what it was. It will help to improve the IQ for the rest of us.


----------



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

One last idea - make sure the chain brake isn't activated. Don't laugh - look at previous posts - it has happened.....


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

gmagic911x said:


> I bought this Poulan model 2055 new from Sears in 2003 and would estimate that the total use time is 2 hours maximum, so I would think that it is hardly broken in. I thought it might be some simple thing that I was overlooking, but it appears to be something that I should turn over to an expert. We recently moved from OH to NC, and it was operating OK in OH. Must be that tar heel thing.



Wait just a minute,That's a big hint.Talking about sounding weid and laughing,You said that it was doing well in Ohio and just started this when you moved to North Carolina.RIGHT??well....Ohio is higher then North Carolina,so try reajusting the carb.I must admit I don't know if this will cure the problem,but I do know that the adjustment has to be set to the at
atmospheric pressure.And there is less atmospheric pressure in Ohio than there is in North Carolina.Dryer too.


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

With the plug installed does it try to kick backwards when you pull the rope. If so leave the plug wire off and try. Results????
Has the plug been changed? The wrong plug could be longer increaing compression.
With the plug removed put the piston on top dead center and with a light look for carbon build up. PLEASE let us know for we are none so smart that we can't learn something new.


----------



## gmagic911x (Sep 5, 2006)

I had previously checked the chain brake to see if it was activated, but that doesn't seem to be the cause. Will post the results when repaired.


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

im curious does it start and run newer 2 stokes have the flywheel key built right in and its not unusual for them to shear causing a timing problem just a thought good luck


----------



## gmagic911x (Sep 5, 2006)

It pulls so damn hard that I haven't even got to whether it starts or not. I took it to the repair shop this a.m. I'll post the results.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I would say there is fuel below the piston from a leaky carb. Have a nice day. Geo


----------



## gmagic911x (Sep 5, 2006)

*Will Start Now*

Had to replace fly wheel which threw the timing off. Still pulls harder than I remember, maybe I'm losing my strength and memory.


----------



## John331 (Sep 17, 2009)

My Poulan chain saw pulls very hard. It takes 2 people to start it - one holds it down while the other pulls the rope.

Any ideas what causes this? I had it stored and it used to start easily.

It is # 2300CVA


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

sounds like it could be running lean, or improper gasoil mix causing a overheat scenario, which tightened it up.


----------

